# World Famous Pig Out Perch Chowder!!!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

OK boys and girls here it is!

Pig Out Perch Chowder

Ingredients:
* 1 pound lean bacon [cut into 1" pieces]
* 3-4 medium potatoes [cut into cubes or slices] I use red potatoes
* 1 large onion
* 1 small can mushrooms [or fresh]
* 1-2 large cans of Cream of Potato Soup
* 1 quart milk or heavy cream [add more if needed]
* 1 teaspoon crushed garlic [garlic powder will work]
* black pepper [to taste]
* 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper [to taste]
* 1/2 to 1 cube butter
* 1 bunch of perch fillets
* [do not add salt]

Step By Step:

1- Fry bacon until semi-crisp. Remove to large soup pot [save drippings]
2- Fry potatoes in bacon dripings, until softened and browned [remove to pot]
3- Simmer onion and mushrooms together in remaining drippings
4- Add mushrooms, onions and all other ingredients [except perch fillets] to pot 
5- Start cooking on medium high and then lower heat to prevent scorching
[Stir frequently]
6- Continue to cook until steaming
7- Add perch fillets and continue to stir until fillets turn opaque and flake
8- Remove from heat and serve

Options:
* 1 can corn
* Carrots and celery [for color]
* Substitute Cream of Mushroom or Cream of Celery soup
* Other fish fillets, shrimp, clams etc may be substituted

ENJOY!!!

Permission to post this recipe was given by Tube Dude.
Thanks TD


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Who is the author of this recipe? It sounds so good! I am definitely gonna have to make some this year! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to try this one. Thanks!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that sounds really good except for the perch. maybe you could substitue it for a game bird or something. i am really not the worlds biggest fish fan for the taste alone.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> that sounds really good except for the perch. maybe you could substitue it for a game bird or something. i am really not the worlds biggest fish fan for the taste alone.


Try it and them let me know if you like it or not.
If the taste of fish is holding you back, this will surprise you!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i think i am going to give her a go with some pine hens. i will let you know how it went.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

GrandpaD, how many perch is in a "bunch"????? Since I mostly catch small sized perch, about how many ounces or pounds would you recommend for this recipe? It sounds really good and I can hardly wait until ice to try it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A bunch is how many you caught for the pot.
You can add as many or as few fillets as you want.
If the fillets are very large, like from perch over 9" long, you may want to cut them into halves or quarters.
One cup full would be a good place to start.
I will sometimes still fry some additional fillets to go with the chowder.
I can't get enough perch!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks! I too have a tough time getting enough perch. Crappie the same. This recipe sounds like it would work with any warm water species. I will definetly try it.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Me and my wife just cooked a pot of it last night. We used about 2 or 3 cups of chopped up perch fillets from Fish Lake. Turned out good. Thanks!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

grandpa d i tried out this recipe and substituted the fish for some breast meat. it really turned out nice thanks for the recipe.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd better jump on the bandwagon and cook me up some of it too! I have been craving it since it was posted! :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> GrandpaD, how many perch is in a "bunch"????? Since I mostly catch small sized perch, about how many ounces or pounds would you recommend for this recipe? It sounds really good and I can hardly wait until ice to try it.


Haha, you used "pounds" and "perch" in the same sentence :rotfl: This recipe sounds tasty, but I'm wondering if it may be too tasty. With a quart of cream and all those bacon drippings, you know the flavor will not be a problem.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Who is the author of this recipe? It sounds so good! I am definitely gonna have to make some this year! Thanks for posting!!!


I agree, thanks i am going to try this someday...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Tried this recipe over the weekend. It was pretty darn good! Next time I'll probably use half the bacon and cook it fairly crispy.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I need to get into some perch now! I have only caught two...and that was ice fishing at Rockport, both were like 3-4 inches. :?


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds good, and I'd like to try it. I've got a question, though. Any tips on filleting? I've only seen it done once (a guy in the neighborhood tried to teach/show me about ten years back on some catfish we had caught, and I've only filleted fish thrice since, and I don't think I'm getting as much meat off them as I should). I dunno, maybe it just takes experience and practice?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump!! AMAZING!!!

Had about two pounds of perch from our last trip. Took some time to fillet and ripped up my hands but OH WAS IT WORTH IT!!
Heres what I started with...








Set up the assembly line








Fried half of them with cajun flavored Panko bread crumbs!
















Fried a pound of bacon!








My lovely assistant fried the potatoes








Added the remaining ingredients and let it finish cooking.








Ready to chow down








Had one happy family!!


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Since I'm fairly new to this site, I was curious about the references to perch cowder. After a few trips to Mill Meadow this season, I find myself with some extra perch fillets that weren't cooked in my normal deep-fried method. I did a search and located this recipe and it sounds great. I think I'll give it a try this week and report back. I noticed there wasn't any green onion included, so I'll add that to my pot.

Mike


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.....cajun flavored Panko bread crumbs.

Never heard of those Nor-tah. 

Hey, great looking food, good bless cholesterol and sodium.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah is that a glass of red wine in your hand? j/k :lol: That Perch chowder looks good! I rarely, if ever eat meat, but I am excited to try Perch/Walleye!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nor-tah is that a glass of red wine in your hand? j/k :lol: That Perch chowder looks good! I rarely, if ever eat meat, but I am excited to try Perch/Walleye!


Why yes it is!! Non-Alch whine from our friends vineyard. They make some awesome stuff. Its called Markhams Vineyard. Right here in good old Provo!

Goob- Toney Cacheres + Panko= Cajun Panko. :lol: :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nor-tah is that a glass of red wine in your hand? j/k :lol: That Perch chowder looks good! I rarely, if ever eat meat, but I am excited to try Perch/Walleye!
> ...


Oh. I was thinking it looked more like a cup of vodka and cranberry juice. :wink:

Man, that chowder looks like some good grub! definately on my to-do list.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I made up a batch of perch cowder today using the recipe posted by Grandpa D. I made a few minor changes like adding a quarter cup of chopped green onions and one can of corn. It was very tasty and it makes for a filling meal when some crusty whole wheat bread is added for a side with a chunk of cheddar cheese. My wife liked it so much she had two bowls. I made a good sized batch, so there's plenty for another meal or two. I think I'll take some along on Monday when I hit the ice again. Thanks everyone for the tips!
Mike


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

mmmm my mom has the almost exact recipe but we use trout and its delicious! 
we tryed blue gill once, but i think trout was the best


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nor-tah is that a glass of red wine in your hand? j/k :lol: That Perch chowder looks good! I rarely, if ever eat meat, but I am excited to try Perch/Walleye!
> ...


Love the pictures.
it made me so hungry for some Perch Chowder that I asked my wife to make up a pot of it last night.
It was awesome!
We also add a can of corn to our pot.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:O--O--O: 

Think'n this will be beneficial for us Perchalcoholics in the near future... :EAT: -|\O- :EAT:


----------



## crystaltgrim (3 mo ago)

I grew up eating Pig out Chowder! I asked my dad for his recipe and sent a screen shot of this and he said it is the same recipe he used growing up in the 1960’s ❤❤ He said “My dad and brother, Steve would make the chowder and start to warm it up when we began fishing. Once we had a couple dozen fish we would fillet them and put the fillets in the chowder. Great meal while your out fishing on the ice. We also made the chowder and added White Bass and Bluegill. It was always a big hit.” I made it for my family tonight with tilapia and corn and the kids LOVED it!


----------

